# Newsgroups Binaires



## kaos (2 Juillet 2006)

Apres quelques recherches sur le Forum sur les NewsGroups , je suis tombé sur 2/3 posts
pas géniaux datants de 2003.

Débutant dans les News comme sur Mac d'ailleur (1an sur ibook g4) j'ai eu envie de créer une discution autour de ce sujet afin d'exploiter cette merveilleuse technologie !

Mon premier post sera une définition des NewsGroups binaries ... j'espere que le sujet intéressera du monde afin que nous puissions communiquer nos tests de logiciels, nos impréssions sur les diff serveurs etc ...



c est parti !


----------



## kaos (2 Juillet 2006)

_*Qu'est ce que les Newsgroups Binaires?*_

Mais qu'est ce que c'est? Les newsgroups (Usenet en anglais) existent depuis longtemps contrairement à ce que l'on peut penser. A l'origine, ils sont conçus pour discuter, comme une sorte de forum en utilisant des messages textes. Cependant, les newsgroups peuvent aussi être utilisés pour des fichiers ( Programmes, music...), cela étant devenu très populaire avec l'arrivée de l'Internet haut-débit. On reconnu un tel newsgroup quand il porte le nom _alt.binaries_ tel que _alt.binaries.movies.divx.french_.


_* Quelles différences avec les programmes Peer-to-Peer (Kazaa, Emule...) ? 
*_

Même si le but est le même, c'est-à-dire télécharger des fichiers, le fonctionnement des newsgroups diffère sur plusieurs points: sur Kazaa par exemple les fichiers sont stockés chez l'utilisateur, c'est un veritable échange entre utilisateurs qui est fait, or, avec les newsgroup, une personne post un fichier sur un serveur et l'autre le télécharge directement sur le serveur en utilisant son propre serveur de news. Le temps de disponibilité d'un fichier sur le serveur (appellé période de retention) dépend du serveur  dont on dispose.

_Les avantages par rapports aux p2p:_
      -Téléchargement plus rapide, toute la bande passante de votre connexion peut être utilisée
      -Plus de fichiers présent
      -Pas d'upload, vous ne faîtes que télécharger
      -Plus sain, beaucoup moins de fake et de virus       

_Inconvenients:_
      -Plus difficile à utiliser (mais Macgénération est là pour ça!):love:
      -Les fichiers sont présents temporairement, de 7 jours à 70 jours selon le serveur      dont vous disposez) 

_*
    Par où commencer? 
*_

_Première étape: Disposer d'un accès aux newsgroups
_Actuellement, en France, seul Free (news.free.fr)  permet un accès plus ou moins correct aux newsgroups. 



_*Deuxième étape: choisir et installer un newsreader *
_

Pour télécharger sur les newsgroups, il est impératif d'installer un grabber de news (ou newsreader), certains sont payants et d'autre gratuit up: igrabNews ).


_*      Troisième étape: Trouver ce qui est présent actuellement sur les newsgroups *
_

Il existe des centaines de groupes binaires sur les newsgroups, pour savoir ce qui est posté sur les newsgroups Moi j'utilise http://www.binsearch.info mais si vous en connaissez d'autres faites tourner ... je débute aussi 


http://www.binnews.info/index.php?country=frLes groupes suivi de l'extention .d, tel que alt.binaries.movies.divx.french.d sont destinés uniquement à la discussion, et c'est la que sont généralement demandés les posts. 



*Quatrième étape: Réparer les fichiers téléchargés*

Il arrive parfois que les fichiers posté sur les newsgroups ne soient pas complets,c'est pour cela que les fichiers par2 sont accompagnés avec le post d'origine: ils servent à réparer les fichiers incomplets ou corompus; 




_*Cinquième étape: extraire les fichiers téléchargés *
_


 La plupart des fichiers sont compressés au format Winrar sur les newsgroups, pourquoi? Pur la simple raison que la taille d'un DVD (4.5 Go) ne peut être poster intégralement sur les newsgroups, alors les fichiers sont découpés ou segments (voir prefs de Stuffit ) en plusieurs morceaux et poster sur les newsgroups. Une fois les fichiers téléchargés et réparés, il faut faire l'extraction, selectionner n'importe quel fichier correspondant puis selectionner l'emplacement ou vous souhaitez le mettre... S'il ne manque aucun fichier tout se passera bien,



 Bien sûr vous pouvez également téléchargés des images JPG, des fichiers MP3 ou autre sans qu'ils soient compressé en winrar. 



*
**PS:Les newsgroups sont pleind de tout et n'importe quoi ... soyez vigilants on se souviens des scandales de pédophilies entre autre mais il y a aussi tout un tas d'arnaques financiéres ...*
*
**Si vous téléchargez un film c'est dans l'optique de l'acheter ... ne faites pas n'importe quoi ... ce n'est pas un** No Man's Land ! il faut que ce soit utilisé correctement quand méme 

Cela peut étre utilisé si vous étes artiste à diffuser votre musiques ou vos oeuvres ... soyez inventif cela peut étre une bonne promo !  c'est un exemple
ça va quoi ...:rose:



*allé j'atends vos post @+ les ptits loups


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2006)

techniquement interessant

une contradiction
ca





> Si vous t&#233;l&#233;chargez un film c'est dans l'optique de l'acheter


soit ce film est libre de droit ou avec des droits autorisant le t&#233;l&#233;chargement-distribution  et tout va bien 

soit le film est achetable (pas libre de droit ) et le t&#233;l&#233;charger reste, en France, ill&#233;gal; son t&#233;l&#233;chargement est un d&#233;lit.
(la vague intention d'&#233;ventuellement  l'acheter , plus tard, ne change strictement  rien, ca reste un d&#233;lit  )
Par ailleurs  la nouvelle mouture de la loi ( voir les fils DADVSI) renforce la r&#233;pression de ce type de t&#233;l&#233;chargement.

le statut d'un fichier n'est pas &#233;crit dans le titre du fichier.  
-
Il y a des fils pour discuter , sans fin , sur le P2P , la loi DADVSI etc
ce n'est pas le fil pour 
c'&#233;tait juste une remarque


----------

